# Had a nice 2 hour run the other night



## Solidwolf34 (Aug 16, 2017)

Caught a surge at 2.5x for a 45 minutes. Another 30 min drive at 1.9x and best of all to end the night 2.7x for an entire hour long drive.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice run, here all the maggots are waiting until the surge is down.


----------



## uberli8905 (Aug 14, 2017)

nice catch. i also noticed half of my surge passendere werent aware its surge pricing and more people cancel rides while im driving towards them if its surge time


----------



## Amy13 (Mar 19, 2018)

I will only do surge or promotion rides. It's too small of a rate and not worth it.


----------

